# Rough to smooth



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bought a Lie-Nielsen scrub plane (don't turn this into an old versus new tools thread, just be happy for me). Here's my first ever board from rough to smooth with only hand planes.







































Also first time posting pics from phone. Be kind. Thanks for looking.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice - the maple and the plane.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats, that is one sexy looking plane:smile:. It has a really serious looking iron, how thick is it?

I've been thinking of taking an old #5 and grinding the iron in a radius for a pseudo scrub plane, but after seeing that iron, I may just have to buy a blade instead or save a little and buy that plane.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I will never begrudge someone for buying a quality tool with their hard earned money. Congrats on the plane.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

trc, the iron is a full 3/16". It takes material off in a hurry ;-)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sweeeet!*

Ya got it goin' on... :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Eh you really should have restored an old blah blah blah... Yeah I know what you mean, sorry I had to go that way but... I tend to get it from those that are proud of their old Iron, which they should be... but dang... That LN sure is pretty, and it obviously does nice work...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! There is nothing wrong with buying new quality hand tools! Most of the LN planes are copied / improved stanley designs with a higher tolerance of productions than Stanleys ever had. If you have the budget, they are very nice... No need to apologize, lol.

Well done, sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

It's fun watching a rough, dirty old piece of timber turn into a pretty piece of lumber under your hand isn't it?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful! Good for you man. Enjoy!


----------

